# GREAT BRED GSP PUPS MUST SELL NOW (CHEAP)



## ROCK_DOG (Sep 22, 2006)

MY BUDDY HAS A LITTER OF 9WEEK OLD GSP THAT HE NEEDS TO MOVE FAST DUE TO PERSONAL REASONS, ALL PRICES NEGEOATIBLE AND DONT LET THE PRICE FOOL YOU THESE ARE TOP NOTCH PUPS AS YOU CAN SEE FROM THE PEDIGREE

THERE ARE 34 FC, 5 ARE AFC, AND 4 ARE NFC

SIRE SIDE

UNO ONE EYED WONDER-SIRE

SIRE SIDE OF SIRE

FC SHOWTIMES ROLLIN THUNDER

NFC FC RAWHIDES CLOWN 
LEHMSCHLOGS ALLES SCHLAFT

FC JIGS WHITE SMOKE 
FC RAWHIDES JOSIE WELLS

FC LEHMCHLOGS EAGER DEITER 
FC AFC LEHMSCHLOGS WILDFIRE DANDI

FC AFC MOESGAARDS JIGS 
SCHATTENS J J

FC SMOKEY IKES BLAZE 
FC MOESWINKLE DUTCHESS V JAKE

TUCKAHOES SMOKIN JAKE 
WESTWINDS MISS B HAVEN MERI

NAFC FC AFC P J WILDFIRE 
HEIDE CREEK DANDY

DAM SIDE OF SIRE

MPK'S MOST LIKELY

FC SHELL SHOCKED SAMMY 
OAKRIDGES MOESGAARD BELLE

CIBOLO CREEK BENITO 
DIXIELAND MUZZLEFLASH MAGIE

NFC FC RAWHIDES CLOWN 
FC RAWHIDES CINDY

FC CRAIGS MOONTIGE 
RAWHIDE'S PAMELA JEAN

FC DIXIELANDS LUKE 
RAWHIDES VIVID DIXIE

FC JIGS WHITE SMOKE 
FC RAWHIDE JOSIE WELLS

FC CRAIGS MOONTIGE 
RAWHIDES PAMELA JEAN

HERE IS THE DAM OF THE PUPS PEDIGREE

JEWEL HUNTER (DAM)

HERE IS THE DAM'S SIRE SIDE

MPK'S SPECIAL BLEND

FC AFC MPK'S SPECIAL EDITION 
MPK'S GRACE TO YOU

FC SHELL SHOCKED SAMMY 
OAKRIDGE'S MOESGAARD BELLE

FC SHELL SHOCKED SAMMY 
SHADOWFAX JENNIFER JONES

CIBOLO CREEK BENITO 
DIXIELAND MUZZLEFLASH MAGIE

NFC FC RAWHIDES CLOWN 
FC RAWHIDES CINDY

CIBOLO CREEK BONITO 
DIXIELAND MUZZLEFLASH MAGGIE

GORMANS WIND JAMMER JAKE 
GORMANS WIND JAMMER MAGGIE

HERE IS DAM SIDE OF THE DAM

OAKRIDGE'S BLUEMOON

FC EE I LIKE MIKE 
BROW L'S GYPSY WIND

FC ROSEHILLS COSMO 
FC RUSTYS DIXIE GYPSY

FC ROSEHILLS BILBO BAGGINS 
BROWN L'S BE-BOP-A-LULA

FC CRAIGS MOONTIGE 
FC BROWN L'S RUBY

FC DIXIELANDS RUSTY 
FC SUNDANCE GYPSY LEE

FC CRAIGS MOONTIGE 
FC BROWN L'S RUBY

FC AFC BROWN LS SPOT 
ANGEL MOONTIGE

PRICE ON THESE PUPS ARE $275.00 AND ALL PRICES ARE NEGEOATIBLE LIKE I SAID HE NEEDS TO MOVE THESE PUPS FAST ALSO A BUNDLE DEAL CAN BE ARRANGED IF YOU BUY MORE THAN ONE!!!

HE ALSO HAS 2 MALE 9 MONTHS OLD OUT OF SAME DOGS THAT ARE STARTED HE IS ASKING $1000.00 FOR THE OLDER DOGS ALSO NEGEOTIBLE

CALL IF NEED MORE INFO

LARRY CHAMBERLAIN 
1-417-839-6170 
SPRINGFIELD MO 
HE OWNS THESE DOGS AND IS A GREAT GUY AND AN EXCELLENT DOG TRAINER


----------

